# Two of many of my addictions



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 14, 2009)

Just a couple of pictures of my 74 CJ w/ the wood pile in the back...


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 14, 2009)

Cool, you should make one of those pictures your avatar!!!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the idea...I will see if i can figure out how to resize it and do that...


----------



## Nuzzy (Jan 15, 2009)

Like it!! I too have an old CJ, but mine looks a little different now.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nuzzy said:


> Like it!! I too have an old CJ, but mine looks a little different now.



Thanks...I have kind of neglected it since I got into the wonderful world of TJ's...Had an 01, sold it to a friend and bought an 04 Rubicon...Still would not trade the CJ for the world...


----------



## Nuzzy (Jan 15, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Thanks...I have kind of neglected it since I got into the wonderful world of TJ's...Had an 01, sold it to a friend and bought an 04 Rubicon...Still would not trade the CJ for the world...




I hear ya. Mine got all cut up and built for heavy wheeling and is no where near street legal. Now I really want a second one to keep in original uncut form just for driving around. I've always loved the looks of CJs


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nuzzy said:


> I hear ya. Mine got all cut up and built for heavy wheeling and is no where near street legal. Now I really want a second one to keep in original uncut form just for driving around. I've always loved the looks of CJs



Where do you do most of your wheeling?...


----------



## Nuzzy (Jan 20, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Where do you do most of your wheeling?...




Most of my wheeling was done in Washington/Oregon with yearly trips down to Moab, UT or Arizona. Unfortunately one of the few drawbacks for me moving to Michigan this past year was that local wheeling sucks in this state. Just means fewer but longer trips out of state... We went to Windrock down in TN last November. May be hitting Slade KY in a month or two. Black Hills, SD has some hidden extreme stuff that should be a blast when we get there in the spring. Now that I'm on this side of the country I definitely want to hit what's left of Teleco NC, Clayton OK, Flat Nasty MO, and apparently their may be some great under the radar stuff in New England. Of course that doesn't even begin to scratch the surface of Canada


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 20, 2009)

Nuzzy said:


> Most of my wheeling was done in Washington/Oregon with yearly trips down to Moab, UT or Arizona. Unfortunately one of the few drawbacks for me moving to Michigan this past year was that local wheeling sucks in this state. Just means fewer but longer trips out of state... We went to Windrock down in TN last November. May be hitting Slade KY in a month or two. Black Hills, SD has some hidden extreme stuff that should be a blast when we get there in the spring. Now that I'm on this side of the country I definitely want to hit what's left of Teleco NC, Clayton OK, Flat Nasty MO, and apparently their may be some great under the radar stuff in New England. Of course that doesn't even begin to scratch the surface of Canada



I would love to go out west and do some real wheeling, but I am stuck in IL and have a few friends that have private ground or get to the Badland in Aticca, IN a couple of times a year...Whippie...


----------



## Nuzzy (Jan 20, 2009)

Some of mine:


----------



## Nuzzy (Jan 20, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I would love to go out west and do some real wheeling, but I am stuck in IL and have a few friends that have private ground or get to the Badland in Aticca, IN a couple of times a year...Whippie...





Haven't made it to the Badlands yet but I would at least like to check it out. You're a lot closer to Flat Nasty in MO than I am, and I've heard great reviews of that place! Biggest thing with wheelin in the Midwest is ya gotta drive for it 

I was spoiled in WA having the state's best wheeling within 1 hour in one direction or 2 hours the other...


----------



## beerman6 (Jan 26, 2009)

If ya do mud,ya could come out this way,locals put on some good shows...


----------

